# Need help cementing structure kits



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

What are some good suggestions how to cement plastic struture kits together properly? I have trouble keeping plastic cement from showing on the outside at the seams. Also plastic windows and paper curtains get cement spots. Goo, Testors, Tenax7R ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The best thing I've found for this is a syringe and a flat needle.
Syringes are getting harder and harder to acquire thanks to the druggies, and I make my own flat tipped needles.
The one's for Diabetics / insulin syringes works great they are supper small and allow exacting application of any liquid glue to be applied.
Ink jet refill syringes work great too thy are bigger so less pressure in plunger get you more glue.
Monoject plastic tip syringes work, they tend to put out more than you really want.
Plastic pipettes will work too.
With any of the plastic tipped syringes or pipettes you can heat the end and pull it with a pair of small pliers or tweezers and make it smaller.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe try some zip kicker. Dries CA glue right now! Be careful it makes a chemical reaction and it gets hot. I have burned myself a few times with the CA using kicker. This might help keep the glue from running or dripping where you don't want it. Good luck!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use a type of solvent that actually melts the plastic pieces together rather than gluing.

I use tiny modeling q-tip applicators to place the solvent.

I got the solvent from my father - not sure what it's called.


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

I sometimes use a drop or two of super glue in a few spots, like corners, just to "spot-weld" the pieces together. The super glue will hold things in place allowing you to take your time and plan out your strategy for further gluing. Also, if only a few spots are tacked together you can more easily break it apart if you need to relocate the pieces. Once a few spots are tacked together you can always hold the joints in a vertical position if finishing with super glue. That way the glue runs downhill along the seam and is less likely to seep through to the wrong side.

TC


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've had pretty good luck with ProWeld liquid for styrene. :thumbsup:
To prevent applying too much, I cut off about half the bristles on the brush that comes with the bottle. This has made a big difference and I've eliminated the "run thru the cracks" problem. A little dab will do ya' :laugh:
I also have a little desk-top, low rpm fan sitting on the side of my work bench which gently blows the glue vapors aside and keeps my head in the game, if you know what I mean 
In any case, this is a sticky subject :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also use the gel super glue, doesn't run like the liquid.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Old97,
Like most everything in life, we tend to migrate toward our own personal comfort level.  I, for one, have never felt particularly warm and fuzzy using super glue any more than absolutely necessary.
Of the 20+ buildings on my layout that I've assembled from kits, there is not one drop of super glue holding them together. Does, this mean I'm right?
Nope! Just means I feel more comfortable using liquid styrene cement, taking my time, giving it a gentle warm blow of air, and waiting at least 60 seconds before going on to the next glue job. 
Whatever works is right for you!  
Bob


----------

